# Return to property!!!



## StlCleanOut (Nov 13, 2012)

I got an order last week from a job I had done the previous week. I had been to the property several times over the last months for various things. Mold abatement, electric check, grass cuts etc. I finally got the order to go change all existing locks, clean it out and perform all work to place the property in conveyance condition. After completing the work order a few days later I get another one telling me to "return to property" to secure the garage. The problem is over the last several months I have placed numerous bids to remove the 75ft tree that had fallen on the garage and flattened it like a pancake!! Now the question is, Do I go take MORE pics of the 2 ft tall garage with the 75 ft tree laying on it or should I just go back slap a hasp and padlock on the door laying on the ground and call it a day? I am tempting to do the latter


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You should be emailing your contact person with a couple pics of the garage and asking them what exactly about the garage would they like to have secured


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

They want you to secure the garage so nobody gets hurt playing on tree or garage. You need to install security fencing around the entire tree. Once that is done you need to cover the tree and garage to prevent any garage roof leaks with tarp, bid to rebuild and/or demo garage. THEN put a P/H on the entry door and on the overhead door


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> They want you to secure the garage so nobody gets hurt playing on tree or garage. You need to install security fencing around the entire tree. Once that is done you need to cover the tree and garage to prevent any garage roof leaks with tarp, bid to rebuild and/or demo garage. THEN put a P/H on the entry door and on the overhead door


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> They want you to secure the garage so nobody gets hurt playing on tree or garage. You need to install security fencing around the entire tree. Once that is done you need to cover the tree and garage to prevent any garage roof leaks with tarp, bid to rebuild and/or demo garage. THEN put a P/H on the entry door and on the overhead door


You forgot the bid to demolish once all securing has been completed


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

StlCleanOut said:


> I got an order last week from a job I had done the previous week. I had been to the property several times over the last months for various things. Mold abatement, electric check, grass cuts etc. I finally got the order to go change all existing locks, clean it out and perform all work to place the property in conveyance condition. After completing the work order a few days later I get another one telling me to "return to property" to secure the garage. The problem is over the last several months I have placed numerous bids to remove the 75ft tree that had fallen on the garage and flattened it like a pancake!! Now the question is, Do I go take MORE pics of the 2 ft tall garage with the 75 ft tree laying on it or should I just go back slap a hasp and padlock on the door laying on the ground and call it a day? I am tempting to do the latter


If you do the latter you could be held liable and have to remove the tree at your own cost. I would contact my client discuss with them the specifics of this particular situation and get something in writing stating how to proceed.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

It's probably their system somehow notifying the updater that there is a garage present, but has not been secured. So they blindly send the email. I'm sure a simple escalation to whomever your rep is would solve it.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> It's probably their system somehow notifying the updater that there is a garage present, but has not been secured. So they blindly send the email. I'm sure a simple escalation to whomever your rep is would solve it.


oh come on your giving them a lot of credit now:innocent:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> oh come on your giving them a lot of credit now:innocent:


Well it's either that, or the updater looked at your order so in depth they realized there was a garage there, hadn't been previously secured, and you didn't do it on this trip.

Was this a SG BAC special project for ICC condition?


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Well it's either that, or the updater looked at your order so in depth they realized there was a garage there, hadn't been previously secured, and you didn't do it on this trip.
> 
> Was this a SG BAC special project for ICC condition?


have no clue do not work for SG. do work for 5 brothers and does look like something they would do!:thumbsup:


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

is this a BAC normal type of situation? I honestly have had 4 work orders in 3 weeks to go winterize and change locks and re secure the same damn house . all diff work orders and ive called and asked why and just get told it needs to get done.. same key codes same lock box codes I don't get it . but as long as the money comes in green I guess I cant complain. just seems pretty stupid


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> is this a BAC normal type of situation? I honestly have had 4 work orders in 3 weeks to go winterize and change locks and re secure the same damn house . all diff work orders and ive called and asked why and just get told it needs to get done.. same key codes same lock box codes I don't get it . but as long as the money comes in green I guess I cant complain. just seems pretty stupid





Stupid is the game. 

As long as the pay keeps coming, I always kept doing the work.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

best advice ive been given as a new guy to this industry was .. never try to make sense of anything u do


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> is this a BAC normal type of situation? I honestly have had 4 work orders in 3 weeks to go winterize and change locks and re secure the same damn house . all diff work orders and ive called and asked why and just get told it needs to get done.. same key codes same lock box codes I don't get it . but as long as the money comes in green I guess I cant complain. just seems pretty stupid



disengage brain , read work order , complete work order , REPEAT


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If they wanted someone that asked questions they would have hired an independant contractor.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BACK UP BACK UP BACK UP everything I don't know how many times i have said to the newbs back it all up and when you need it it will save your bacon !!! I hope you have done so and that way you will have NO liability when they come back at you . OH yhea they will. THe Bros are BAD. COVER YOUR A$S.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> is this a BAC normal type of situation? I honestly have had 4 work orders in 3 weeks to go winterize and change locks and re secure the same damn house . all diff work orders and ive called and asked why and just get told it needs to get done.. same key codes same lock box codes I don't get it . but as long as the money comes in green I guess I cant complain. just seems pretty stupid


Service companies are committing fraud. You are party to it. Eventually this will come to a head and someone will get screwed. It likely won't be the service companies.......


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> service companies are committing fraud. You are party to it. Eventually this will come to a head and someone will get screwed. It likely won't be the service companies.......


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

